# Be tender of the unity of the body



## MW (Jul 16, 2014)

Thomas Boston, Works, 3:620:

Be tender of the unity of the body; Eph. 4:3, “Endeavouring to keep the unity of the Spirit in the bond of peace.” 1 Cor. 12:25. Schisms, rents, and divisions in the church, are like wounds, cuts, and breaking of bones in the natural body, which exceedingly weaken it, and mar its beauty. They are the sin and judgment of a church, bringing dishonour to the Lord Jesus, marring the success of the gospel, and ruining the church at length: they bring much grief to tender souls, and expose religion to the mockery of enemies. The renting of the body of Christ has so much of horror about it, as may make it frightful to serious members.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 16, 2014)

Why is division bad in itself? Truth divides, right?


----------



## Tirian (Jul 16, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> Be tender of the unity of the body



I presume this means "to be careful to foster the unity within the body of believers"?

Thanks for sharing - what a blessed calling.


----------



## MW (Jul 16, 2014)

InSlaveryToChrist said:


> Truth divides, right?



So the liberals teach us, and on that basis they beseech us to do away with doctrine.

Truth does not divide. Men choose to divide. Truth might occasion a division, but it cannot be the cause of it.


----------



## MW (Jul 16, 2014)

Tirian said:


> I presume this means "to be careful to foster the unity within the body of believers"?



Yes, it has that positive aspect also. So we are not to break the unity, but to do what lies in us to strengthen it.


----------



## Tirian (Jul 16, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> Yes, it has that positive aspect also. So we are not to break the unity, but to do what lies in us to strengthen it.



thank you - that makes it clearer again. Precious is the fellowship of the saints and yet how easily we allow great divides to open between us.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jul 16, 2014)

I understand now. Thank you for this timely message.


----------



## KMK (Jul 16, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> Tirian said:
> 
> 
> > I presume this means "to be careful to foster the unity within the body of believers"?
> ...



Just as we should be doing with our own human bodies. 

Unity is more than the absence of conflict.

Now I beseech you, brethren, by the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, that ye all speak the same thing (positive), and that there be no divisions among you (negative); but that ye be perfectly joined together in the same mind and in the same judgment (positive). 1 Cor 1:10

Liberals boast of 'drawing the circle wide' by broadening the truths of the Gospel and create the illusion of unity. They may enjoy the absence of conflict for a time, but it still isn't the kind of unity the Bible teaches. True unity narrows the circle by growing in the deep truths of the Gospel together.


----------



## earl40 (Jul 17, 2014)

Beautiful, and thank you again.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jul 17, 2014)

Paul's first contact 'hard letter' to the Corinthians was in the wisdom of God lost and not included in the New Testament. 

I agree some disagreement and division is necessary in a sense... but ... needs to be speaking the truth in love ... not anythings goes... not pugnacious


----------

